# Octopus



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

My marine tank is almost ready and im looking for some sort of small octopus or squid that can live in a 92 gallon corner tank. Ive read about the blue ring octopus but i really dont want one that can kill me lol. Anyone know of any types that might work in a home aquarium??

EDIT: Oops i put this in the wrong section can a mod move it for me


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

There are the non poisionous octopussies but keep in mind they can escape from your tank very easily and well. That is about the only draw back and the fact they they may kill you fish.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> My marine tank is almost ready and im looking for some sort of small octopus or squid that can live in a 92 gallon corner tank. Ive read about the blue ring octopus but i really dont want one that can kill me lol. Anyone know of any types that might work in a home aquarium??
> 
> EDIT: Oops i put this in the wrong section can a mod move it for me


 is this kinda posionous?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Octopusses dont live long in aquariums - about 1 year, I dont reccomend you get one - leave them in the wild


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> v4p0r said:
> 
> 
> > My marine tank is almost ready and im looking for some sort of small octopus or squid that can live in a 92 gallon corner tank. Ive read about the blue ring octopus but i really dont want one that can kill me lol. Anyone know of any types that might work in a home aquarium??
> ...


 its one of the more lethal venomous creatures known to man....


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

the poison from a blue ring octopus can kill you in less than a minute


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> Octopusses dont live long in aquariums - about 1 year, I dont reccomend you get one - leave them in the wild


 what about some sort of squid?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Octopusses or Squid or a Nautilus would be so cool in a SW tank., Has anyone ever seen a jellyfish in home aquarium?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > v4p0r said:
> ...


 really? ive heard of other in the category such as box jely fish but didnt know octopi were posinous


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 well, some definitely are...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you would need a crazy expensive custom set up to keep jelly fish.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> you would need a crazy expensive custom set up to keep jelly fish.


 they are hard to keep? I would have never guessed that


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

continue the octopuss discussions here please


----------

